# What Day Is Halloween?



## jaz86 (Jun 3, 2010)

So, Halloween falls on a sunday this year. which leads to my question is TOTing done on halloween or the night before(saturday). I've heard conflicting opinions. Any help?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Normally its the night of Halloween that TOT is done, hence "All Hallows Eve". But with it falling on a weekend your best bet is to check with the local goverment folks in charge of such things.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Agreed. Different towns have varying TOT nights. Luckily where we are now, TOT is always 10/31, so there's no confusion.


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

ours always was on 10/31 but this year they decided to move it, which I don't like. They moved it to a Saturday but whenever trick or treating falls on a saturday, and either Oklahoma University or OSU have a football game that evening, we barely see any trick or treaters as parents here seem to favor football over halloween kid fun.

http://www.news9.com/global/story.asp?s=13003505

The other SUPER LAME thing our city did was change the name "trick or treat" to "meet and treat" but no one actually calls it that.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

It's on the 31st here. We'll be "open" for guests the 30 and 31st, but just handing out candy on the 31st.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

It's supposed to be on the 30th here, but we'll be set up and running on the 30th and 31st. Some parents are like me and believe it should be on the 31st, and the kids should have Nov. 1st off from school.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

It should always be the 31st and for me it will always be, no government or city or anyone else can tell me otherwise.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

It seems ridiculous that the question even needs to be asked. I am not saying the asker is at fault, just the idea that it may not fall on the appropriate day. It just seems crazy that any jurisdiction can arbitrarily change the day of a holiday being celebrated. I have never lived anywhere that TOTing did not fall on October 31st.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

When I was a kid, no one had to ask the question, but BD is right - some towns elect to move trick-or-treating to a night other than October 31st. I've never lived in a town that did and hope I never do.


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Lets move Christmas to Dec 15th then.


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

it is ridiculous. no other holiday is moved around simply because it doesn't fall on a day that is convenient for everyone.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

This is funny my wife just mentioned to me today that she had heard that we may have ToTing on the Saturday. "I just don't understand it". "Rats!!!"


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i have no idea when it will be. i guess i'll have to ask someone who knows


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I haven't heard anything yet. I can't see why our town wouldn't have it on the 31st. Our town usually has the TOTing hours from 2-7 pm. I'm sure this will be OK on Sunday. If they change it for Gloucester City, they would have to change it for the neighboring towns also because the Gloucester City News includes neighboring towns such as Westville, Mt. Ephraim, and Brooklawn. We get TOTers from those towns too on Halloween. I can't see some towns having it on Saturday instead of Sunday, however, the TOTing times vary for each town anyway. I agree they should leave it be on the 31st.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Our town has changed halloween night before, and it always MESSES things up! Half the kids go on the correct night, half go on the moved night... nothing but chaos and confusion. I'm just _waitin_' for them do it this year.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

I wouldn't change the date of my event just because they say the 30th is suddenly Halloween. The 30th being a Saturday just gives me an extra day to work on last minute stuff.


----------



## Whisper (Aug 14, 2010)

I grew up in Los Angeles and halloween was *ALWAYS* on the 31st. Then I moved to Oklahoma in 1998 (the bible belt) and if Halloween falls on a weekday or on Sunday they usually change it. The only time they don't change it is if it falls on friday or saturday. It drives me nuts that I have to ask when Halloween is. Oh to long for the good old days when Halloween was always on the 31st! Lets just leave it on the 31st!


----------



## LairMistress (Sep 22, 2009)

Glockink said:


> Lets move Christmas to Dec 15th then.


History says that March 15 would be more accurate, but no one wants to do it. 

When I was little, we were allowed to ToT on both the 30th and 31st, but I come from a tiny town.

For the short time that I lived in Naperville, IL, I was always apprehensive about the possibility of the date changing, it seems the city council votes on that on a year to year basis?


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I've never had to change the date here, but isn't the spirit of Halloween what's important? If I was told that the date was going to be changed from the thirty-first to the thirtieth, I would go with it, and expect to have TOT's on both days. I mean Halloween on both days, what could be better?


----------

